# LG 2453sq besser als Samsung 2450h ?



## No_47 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
war heute beim Media Markt und konnte mir beide Modelle mal live anschauen. Das Bild des LG 2453sq war besser und schärfer, der Samsung 2450h war auch dunkler. Kann jemand was dazu sagen ? Habe beide auch verstellt, also an der Einstellung lag es somit nicht. 
Wer hat einen LG 2453sq und hat erfahrungswerte ? was ist der Unterschied vom 2453sq zum 2453tq (war ja immerhin 2ter beim test)? dass der sq nur einen vga anschluss hat ? und bekomme ich die gleiche qualität wenn ich meine 4870  1gb über den vga anschluss anschliesse, wie bei dvi oder hdmi ?
Fragen über Fragen 


Gruss


----------



## drachenorden (19. Oktober 2009)

Der 2453SQ hat nur einen VGA-Anschluss - für mich ein absolutes Ausschlusskriterium bei TFT-Monitoren; der 2453TQ hat DVI-Anschlüsse - ich hatte beide Modelle, LG 2453TQ sowie aktuell den P2450H auf dem Schreibtisch. HDMI überträgt halt nicht nur Bild- sondern auch Tonsignale, wenn die Grafikkarte einen nativen HDMI-Anschluss hat, optimal (von Adaptern halte ich nicht sehr viel); rein von der Bildqualität her, bringt DVI keinen Nachteil gegenüber HDMI mit sich, grundsätzlich.

Mein Rat: Samsung. Sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis, alle Anschlussoptionen (inkl. HDMI), reaktionsschnell, gute Blickwinkel, sehr ausgewogenes Bild, top Kontrast - paßt einfach.

TFT + VGA = ein klares NEIN.

MfG.


----------



## Wanderer (19. Oktober 2009)

Das der Monitor "dunkler" war, kann eigentlich nur positiv gewertet werden, da die meisten Monitore ein übertrieben helles Bild haben. Hell ist meist mit schlecht zu werten  . In einem Media Markt kann man allerdings die Qualität der Darstellung in keinster Weise vergleichen, das geht nur, wenn die Monitore direkt an einem, und vor allem dem gleichen (!) Computer angeschlossen sind.
VGA-Anschluß? Ohje, der gehört an einen CRT-Monitor! Bei TFTs ist die Qualität bei Zuspielung über VGA immer deutlich sichtbar schlechter als über DVI, wie @drachenorden ja schon schrieb.


----------



## No_47 (19. Oktober 2009)

Danke für eure Antwort, hört sich schlüssig an !

Jemand Erfahrungen mit dem 2453*sq* ?

@drachenorden: Wie war des mit der effektiven "SichtFläche" des TFT bei den 2 Modellen. Der samsung 2450h geht doch vielmehr in die Breite als der lg 2453, obwohl beide 16:9 haben war der 2453sq viel "quadratischer", also nicht so in die breite gezogen, aber dafür mehr höhe.


----------



## drachenorden (19. Oktober 2009)

Keine Ahnung, den SQ hab ich nich unter die Lupe genommen, vielleicht eine optische Täuschung/Rahmen (?!), die Auflösung ist identisch, Format ebenso.


----------



## Macky (24. Oktober 2009)

Hm, das mit dem VGA Eingang wollte ich auch gern wissen. Hab aber gelesen dass bei neueren TFTs der VGA Eingang eigentlich auch nicht so schlecht wäre, da die Wandler besser sind etc.. ob das stimmt bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Zum Unterschied zum SQ und TQ... Der liegt warscheinlich einfach nur an den Anschlüssen also in dem Fall der DVI-D Anschluss... wäre auch das Kriterium den TQ zu nehmen, meiner Meinung nach.

Im Endeffekt entscheidest ja du, welcher besser ist. Am besten du guckst dir beide nochmal an und nimmst einen mit, und umtauschen kann man immer glaube ich.

Ich persönlich tendiere dabei auch eher auf den W2453TQ


----------

